# Linux neben Win 7 auf SSD?



## tr0ll0m4t (15. Januar 2013)

Ahoi.

Ich hoffe jetzt, dass das Thema hier richtig einsortiert ist, über die SuFu bin ich leider noch nicht so schlau geworden.

Ich hab in ner Woche einen neuen PC in diesem verbaut sind eine SSD (Samsung 840, 256 GB) und ne größere HDD. Vorinstalliert sein wird Windows 7. Weil ich früher mal Linux hatte und das tendenziell auch wieder gern nutzen würde, wollte ich das mit auf die SSD werfen und beide Betriebssysteme nutzen damit.

Nun wollte ich fragen, ob das für die SSD gut ist, zu partitionieren und zwei Betriebssysteme zu nutzen?
Ich hab (versucht) mich (zu) belesen und weiß mittlerweile, dass sich SSD's nur begrenzt oft wiederbeschreiben lassen und dass man auch etwas "Puffer" lassen sollte (so als Reservezellen, wenn ich es richtig verstanden hab).
Aber hätte das Nachteile, wenn die SSD partitioniert ist und ich zB Linux öfters nutze als Win? Kann sich eine Partition (bildlich gesprochen) "schneller abnutzen" und vor allem: ist das "Zellensterben" der SSD's zeitlich überhaupt relevant?
Ich meine, wenn mir jetzt jemand sagt, dass ich durch Partitionierung die SSD nur 10 statt 30 Jahre nutzen könnte, dann wäre das ja auch alles egal.

Ich hab einfach keinen Überblick, wie sehr sich in der Praxis die begrenzte Beschreibbarkeit ner neueren SSD bemerkbar macht und inwieweit das Nutzen von zwei Betriebssystemen daran was ändert/ verschlechtert. Im Netz gibts dazu zu viele verschiedene Theorien und noch mehr Halbwissen.

SOLLTE hier zur Erkenntnis gelangt werden, dass es in der Praxis unbedenklich ist, zu partitionieren etc. und ich meinen Plan so umsetzen können, dann wäre meine zweite Frage, welche Aufteilung der Platte Eurer Meinung nach sinnvoll wäre. Nutzen will ich übrigens Linux Mint.

Und die letzte Frage: Ist bei 8GB Ram das legen der SWAP-Partition auf die SSD unbedenklich oder sollte dies auf die HDD ausgelagert werden?

Viele Grüße und tausend Dank schon mal für die hoffentlich erscheinenden Antworten 

tr0llom4t.

P.S.: Wenn das Thema irgendwo anders hin gehören sollte, dann sorry.


----------



## blackout24 (15. Januar 2013)

Aber hätte das Nachteile, wenn die SSD partitioniert ist und ich zB Linux öfters nutze als Win? *Nein.*
Kann sich eine Partition (bildlich gesprochen) "schneller abnutzen" und vor allem: ist das "Zellensterben" der SSD's zeitlich überhaupt relevant? *Nein* 
Ich meine, wenn mir jetzt jemand sagt, dass ich durch Partitionierung die SSD nur 10 statt 30 Jahre nutzen könnte, dann wäre das ja auch alles egal. *Die SSD wirst du wohl eher 40 Jahre nutzen können.*

Und die letzte Frage: Ist bei 8GB Ram das legen der SWAP-Partition auf die SSD unbedenklich oder sollte dies auf die HDD ausgelagert werden? *Bei 8 GB RAM wirst du niemals SWAP brauchen. Ich brauche mit 2 GB RAM nichtmal eine Swapfile oder eine Swap Partition.*

Das mit dem toteschreiben ist ein dummes Internet Meme das immer gerne von Leuten heraus gekramt wird obwohl sie sich niemals damit befasst haben.

SSD Write Endurance 25nm Vs 34nm
Nach 4000 Terabyte (4 Millionen Gigabyte) geschrieben funktioniert hier die 830 immer noch. Nun geh mal davon aus, dass selbst 5 GB Schreibleistung an einem Tag eher die Ausnahme sind...


----------



## tr0ll0m4t (15. Januar 2013)

Alles klar, thx für die rasche Antwort.


----------



## Bauer87 (16. Januar 2013)

Swap braucht man für Suspend2Disk – ansonsten würde ich bei 8GIB Ram aber den umgekehrten Weg gehen: Stelle sicher, dass /tmp in ne Ramdisk statt auf SSD/HDD geschrieben wird. Das machen zwar viele Distributionen eh schon, aber einige halt noch nicht. Auch wenn das für die Lebensdauer nicht entscheidend ist (ne Festplatte lebt durchschnittlich auch nur 5 Jahre), auf temporär gespeicherte Daten wird meist kurze Zeit später wieder zugegriffen – da lohnt es sich, die direkt im RAM zu behalten.


----------



## blackout24 (16. Januar 2013)

Für Suspend 2 Disk kann man sich auch eine Swapfile anlegen, dass ist wesentlich flexibler als eine Swap Partition braucht bloss ein paar Änderungen in der Kernelzeile des Bootmanagers damit der PC weiß, ab welchem Block auf der Platte die Swapfile anfängt. In 18 Jahren hab ich bei einem PC noch nie den Ruhezustand gebraucht.


----------



## tr0ll0m4t (16. Januar 2013)

das mit dem swap-file hatte ich mir auch überlegt, da ich aber noch ein rechter neuling bin, habsch noch keine ahnung ,wie das geht ^^

kann es jemand noobfreundlich erklären?

nutzen wollte ich ja nen neues linux mint (weiß nur noch nicht welches, vermutlich KDE?)


----------



## Jimini (17. Januar 2013)

tr0ll0m4t schrieb:


> das mit dem swap-file hatte ich mir auch überlegt, da ich aber noch ein rechter neuling bin, habsch noch keine ahnung ,wie das geht ^^
> kann es jemand noobfreundlich erklären?


 Schau mal hier: Swap
Da sollte es sehr verständlich erklärt sein.

MfG Jimini


----------



## tr0ll0m4t (20. Januar 2013)

alles klar, vielen dank


----------

